# Japannese pattern now in English K/C



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

http://gosyo.co.jp/english/pattern/eHTML/baby_child.html click on picture and it opens up in a new tab


----------



## linpeters (May 23, 2015)

Great site lots to pick from.Thanks. 
Downloads as soon as you click pic.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

Wa-hoo! I've had a vest pattern from there, but couldn't figure it out. Now that it's in English I can make it!
Thanks.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks so much for this information. I took a quick look and there are some super pretty designs there.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Cool - thanks!


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

thank you, there are beautiful patterns.....


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks, Diane. Some really cute patterns there. Bookmarked!!


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks! A couple of cardigans in kid sizes, and they are hard to find after the baby and toddler sizes!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Really nice patterns. I can't read charts, tho and the vest I'm looking at is only charted! Bummsie!  Maybe someday. Thanks for the link. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Machine knitting pttn alert here! The first picture I happened to click into at http://gosyo.co.jp/english/pattern/eHTML/cami_tee.html -- is a MK pttn. See 23-5, bobble sleeve T.

Thanks for the link. I look for handknits too and this assortment is interesting.

edit: jacket suit 99-98-21 is MK


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Great selection of patterns. Thank you for the link.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

So many cute patterns. Thank you


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

glad you all found something nice. enjoy ladies!!


----------



## Ricia (Sep 11, 2012)

Lovely designs- Thank you!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. I have bookmarked this site to fully explore when I am able too.


----------



## Hildy60 (Jan 27, 2011)

cool!!!
Picked a Bunch
Hildy


----------



## jenjoyo (Sep 21, 2011)

Where are the written instructions?


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you! Some great designs...


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks Diane....there is something here for everyone....and ideas...
julie


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Thank you, such a pleasure when there are so many on one web site.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

jenjoyo said:


> Where are the written instructions?


look on the chart it tells you how many stitches do what pattern for how many cm etc...


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Plenty to choose from. Thanks for the site.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. These are great.


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

Shauna0320 said:


> Great selection of patterns. Thank you for the link.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you for this link!!
I've been waiting/hoping for these to be in English!


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Great site, thanks for the link.


----------



## redkat (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## ps802 (Mar 28, 2014)

thank you for the link. The patterns are really nice. Can't wait to start one for the great granddaughter.


----------



## jprowse (Dec 8, 2011)

I was browsing through some older posts and came across your link. Thank you so much! I'm a very small lady and have always wanted to try a Japanese pattern as they look like they would fit me. Now I can! Thanks again.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

That's a lot of patterns. Thank you.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you very much.


----------

